# سلسلة خرائط منازل (حصرياَ لهذه المنتديات)



## khzm (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
سلسلة خرائط منازل من طابق واحد و طابقين و البداية في المرفقات و شكراَ لإهتمامكم


----------



## khzm (2 مايو 2010)

الخريطة الثانية


----------



## khzm (2 مايو 2010)

الثالثة


----------



## khzm (2 مايو 2010)

الرابعة


----------



## khzm (2 مايو 2010)

الخامسة ( من طابقين )


----------



## khzm (2 مايو 2010)

السادسة ( من طابقين )


----------



## مختار السقوطري (4 مايو 2010)

بار ك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الصافى الخير (5 مايو 2010)

ابحث عن مراجع تعيننى فى تصميم مستشفيات وجامعات


----------



## emadadin14136 (9 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله هذولة يعطيكي الف عافية حبيبتي واسمحيلي انقله لقسم التخطيط العمراني


----------



## H.K.M (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء مساعدتي بتصميم خريطه لمنزل مساحة 150 متر ابعاد الارض ( 12x12.5)متر 
مع شقق عدد اثنان فوق هذة المساحة بحيث يكون المنزل في الطابق الارضي وتكون الشقق في الطابق الاول وتكون الشقق مفصوله عن المنزل اي السلم لا يكون في داخل المنزل
وشكرا 
اخوكم حيدر من العراق


----------



## معتز المهندس (6 سبتمبر 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو شكرا جزيلا


----------



## samou archi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fareed 44 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انت حيل تعبان


----------



## كهرباء (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ما اسم هذا المنتدى رجاء


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mammi73 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي لي قطعة ارض عرضها 08 م وطولها 14 م يحدها امام شارع رئيس والوراء شارع اليمين منزل واليسار شارع ارجوا ارال لي مخطط منزل بالمواصفت التالية


----------



## ابن البلد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا
جزاك الله خيرا
الخريطة السادسة تحتاج تكبير


----------



## بسام علي مجيد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المخططات الروعة


----------



## عبدو النابلسي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

لو سمحتو اريد خرائط منازل وفلل


----------



## khzm (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً لكم 
و إليكم بعض الرسومات المعمارية و هي منقولة و ربما موجودة في المنتديات و لكن تستحق الإهتمام من جديد 
الجزء الأول من رسومات معمارية 
http://www.eng2all.com/v.php?id=10640
الجزء الثاني من رسومات معمارية 
http://www.eng2all.com/v.php?id=10641
الجزء الثالث من رسومات معمارية 
http://www.eng2all.com/v.php?id=10642


----------



## رسالة المعتوق (2 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلمين ...............وعاشت الايادي


----------



## jassim78 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رسالة المعتوق (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا...ونتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## المتطلعة (18 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي يابش مهندس


----------



## khzm (18 يناير 2011)

شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## mohamed el-hadi1 (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المخططات.


----------



## قاسم جولاق (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## khzm (21 يناير 2011)

شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## racblanc14 (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيل الشكر


----------



## stevel-eng (30 يناير 2011)

مشكور بارك الله بيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tahsenyasen (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى


----------



## Lubna (20 مايو 2011)

مختصرة وجميلة ... شكرا


----------



## abasssalal (28 مايو 2011)

عاشت ايدك يابطل


----------



## experty (29 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع ... الف شكر


----------



## lightone (19 يونيو 2011)

*مطلوب خارطة*

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
طلب صغير لو سمحت عندي قطعة ارض مساحتها 6*25 يعني مساحتها الكلية 150متر مربع حيث الواجهة 6 امتار وطولها 25 متر كيف تساعدني بوضع خارطة مقبولة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## tanyaaladol (19 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على الصور


----------



## قيس الحسني (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## خالدمحمدبها (26 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------

